# Vinyl coated wire, and/or cage plans?



## Sionnach Dhu (Jun 18, 2011)

It's looking like my rescued white pigeon is going to make it. S/he is getting noticeably stronger and feistier, actually walking on the hurt foot now (still limping badly, though), and I *think* has finally started to put some weight back on.

So - it's time to start thinking about moving her from the "hospital cage" and giving her something a bit more roomy. There's nothing particularly suitable at the local pet stores, and I no longer have the sleeping box my previous pigeon used... Sam's been gone for more than 15 years & somewhere along the way the box got mislaid. In any case, I doubt I'll be letting this bird fly free the way Sam did. 

At any rate - I have on hand a 50' roll of vinyl-coated "rabbit wire", which is 1" mesh hardware cloth. I wouldn't use it for an animal or a parrot-type bird, for fear they'd gnaw off the vinyl and swallow it. But since pigeons don't chew, I'm thinking it would be OK as the sides/bottom of an indoor pigeon house. It's durable & waterproof stuff - the roll's left over from dog-proofing the bottom of my neighbor's iron railing fence, and the wire I used for that is in excellent shape after being outside for three years. 

Anybody had experience using this sort of wire? Pros or cons? 

I'm also wondering if anyone has suggestions for where I might find a plan for an indoor-type cage; I'm sure I can figure something out for myself, but not having to start from scratch would be handy.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Not got an actual plan, but heres a pic of a cage that another member built for their 2 indoor pigeons.
Doors for easy access & feeding, tray for easy cleaning & nestbox at the top.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it should work fine, you are keeping her inside then yes, but if you were putting her out side NO NO NO it can get chewed and mice, rats , raccons or something else could get in, i went threw this same question on here and EVERYONE told me NOPE DON'T USE IT but since you are keeping her inside i believe you can


----------



## Sionnach Dhu (Jun 18, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Not got an actual plan, but heres a pic of a cage that another member built for their 2 indoor pigeons.
> Doors for easy access & feeding, tray for easy cleaning & nestbox at the top.


 Thanks! That gives me some ideas to work with, and pictures are always handy if I go to Home Depot or wherever for supplies.


----------



## Sionnach Dhu (Jun 18, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> it should work fine, you are keeping her inside then yes,


 Yep, the use I'm thinking of is for building something similar to the picture that was posted. 




horseart4u said:


> if you were putting her out side NO NO NO it can get chewed and mice, rats , raccons or something else could get in, i went threw this same question on here and EVERYONE told me NOPE DON'T USE IT


 No offense, but are you sure we're talking about the same type of wire? This is sturdy 1/2" (the 1" in my first post was a mistype) 19-gauge galvanized steel mesh, intended for keeping wildlife out of a garden.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Sionnach Dhu said:


> No offense, but are you sure we're talking about the same type of wire? This is sturdy 1/2" (the 1" in my first post was a mistype) 19-gauge galvanized steel mesh, intended for keeping wildlife out of a garden.


Think they thought you meant "chicken wire" type, I did at first too, but even that would be ok for indoor use only.



Sionnach Dhu said:


> Thanks! That gives me some ideas to work with, and pictures are always handy if I go to Home Depot or wherever for supplies.


The person that built it built it as 6 panel frames. The Front & Back panels just bolt directly on to the sides base & top so it can be dismantled very easily.
Since youre using a strong wildlife proof mesh, you could also move it into a garden on a bright day to give the bird some natural outdoor air & sunshine.


----------



## Sionnach Dhu (Jun 18, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Think they thought you meant "chicken wire" type, I did at first too


 Ah, gotcha. Didn't help, I'm sure, that I gave the wrong mesh size.  And yeah, chicken wire isn't particularly sturdy OR secure. I wouldn't want to use it for pigeons regardless of wildlife - I'd be concerned about them getting their heads or feet caught in it. 




Quazar said:


> The person that built it built it as 6 panel frames. The Front & Back panels just bolt directly on to the sides base & top so it can be dismantled very easily.


 From what I can see, looks like they used slide bolts? 



Quazar said:


> Since you're using a strong wildlife proof mesh, you could also move it into a garden on a bright day to give the bird some natural outdoor air & sunshine.


 If I keep her long term (and I probably will, since I've gotten pretty attached  ), I plan to put something together to give her safe outside time. 
My previous pigeon went out on his own every morning, pottered about the yard all day, and came in at night, but that was a long time ago, and he was a very cantankerous and savvy critter. (Among other things, he delighted in terrorizing cats.  ) I've got a sense this bird wouldn't be anywhere as good at taking care of herself as Sam.


----------

